# Why do they put their paws on us?



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

You know when you pet your golden and they put their paws over your arm and just sit there, enjoying all the loving and attention! : I wonder if it's a golden trait? I know a lot of goldens on this forum do that. I heard some people say it's a dominant behavior, others will say it's just a sign of affection... Does yours do it? If so what do you think it means?

:wave:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus does that. I just think it's his way of saying he likes it! My other non-Goldens don't do it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have often wondered....my Holly does it alot while Im petting her and she looks so content.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Attention seeking. Dogs that do this have been reinforced (intentionally or not!)....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner does it all the time. He always looks very content.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Attention seeking. Dogs that do this have been reinforced (intentionally or not!)....


But she does it when I'm already giving her attention! : I thought, like Augustus McCrae's Mom, that it was because she liked it and didn't want me to stop!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's a golden thing, Hank does it, so did Maggie. My other non-goldens did not.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Now that some of you mentioned it, I've never seen another non-golden doing it...


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I assume you mean when we're sitting down and they raise a paw to push your arm down? Ori does it a lot, mainly in play as a show of "haha, I got you!" I think it's adorable, but I don't really think it's him being dominant, he's far too lazy for that. Lol.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz loves to do that too. It's almost like she is saying "Don't stop petting me!"


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Charlie does this ALL the time... even when I'm petting him and coo-ing over him. I've been around other dogs before, and none have ever done it. I dunno, but I think it's sweet!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny will do that when I stop rubbing his chest when he's sitting next to me. He just reaches out and touches my arm gently with his paw.

Now Jasmine grabs my hand and pulls it right up to her chest! She's a pushy little broad.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My border collie used to do it to certain people. As he got older and a little senile (and spoiled), he started getting bossier and bossier with his demand for pets which we all thought was really endearing, as he was the non-bossiest dog EVER for so long. So when he hit 14 yrs of age...we let him do pretty much what he wanted so pawing at us (which he'd done before but only occasionally) became a regular thing. 

My brother's dog Blue always puts his paw out when he's excited. He does it to other dogs (bad!), on people's legs, to the wall...anything. I think he started doing it when it started getting Ranger to play with him. Like yesterday, Blue was doing everything he could to get Ranger to play and Ranger ignored him...UNTIL Blue put his paw directly on Ranger's face. Then playtime started...sigh.

Ranger doesn't paw. He hasn't in the 17 months I've had him but he does like to rest his head on your lap or your leg or your foot or whatever. I love when he does that!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie does it once in a while. I think its a sign of affection.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sunshine did it, Kirby does it and so does Scully. Darby has never done it. Shannon (my sheltie) never did it. The shelties next door - nope don't do it. Golden thing - could be. Girl thing - sure seems that way.

Kirby does it when I a already scratching her, kind of like she is adjust the place were I am scratching. 

Scully will put both front paws on you and it can really hurt. Her's is very much attention grabbing, probably from living in a kennel for so long. She has given me some serious scratches and bruises so when we are together I really try to work on breaking this. Unfortunately I don't see her that often so any progress I make is lost - Mom doesn't try to break it, she really does reinforce the bad habits - she calls is "spoiling" and she likes spoiling her "girlie".


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish it was only the paw or paws. Griff has to lay on me and I have to keep pushing him off to lay next to me. I think it means "Mine".:


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

I also think it's just a golden thing and just for attention. The second I sit down and pick something up to read Cramer puts his two paws on each shoulder and his head under my chin......everytime. The second I stop scratching he lifts my chin with his head. He is very spoiled,


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dakota used to do this all the time. Haven't noticed him doing it since we got the new pup. Things are a lot more rowdy at our house now. He always used to jump up on the couch after we got home from work and just sit there at put his paw on my arm. Like he is greeting me "hello, please give me love" which is very strange because he doesn't seem to be a particularly loving dog..I do most of the loving..


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> But she does it when I'm already giving her attention!


Same here. Gus doesn't come up to you and paw at you to be petted. But if you're rubbing his chest already, he'll put his arm up on your arm while you do it.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout (our female) does this and Beau (our male) does not. Beau will bring us a ball or a toy to tell us he loves us, and that he loves playing ball. Scout will sit in front of us and place her paw on our knee or lap. I think she does this because she is telling us, in her ever so sweet and gentile way, that she wants some attention. She will do this too when she is alreadygetting attention, but I think it's her cue to keep going and she's also saying she likes it.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Diesel does it all the time & so does Tucker... I think its for attention. When I sit down, Diesel will come sit by me and if I dont acknowledge him right away he will put his paw on me, but if I'm already petting them I think its a way for them to say more please  they love attention!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a blessing.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> It's a blessing.


You are so right Deb


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie does it, Katie did and Chance not really but all three of them if you are laying next to them and scratching them will reach out and push against you but it's not like they're pushing you away. It's more like they're trying to hug you but can't figure out how to do it, if that makes sense...



Debles said:


> It's a blessing.


Yes it is, it truly is...


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Every golden I've had, male or female, has done it. I think it's more of a connection thing than an attention thing. My goldens all seem to have to be touching a person whether it's leaning, sitting on the feet (or lap), or resting a paw on an arm.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't have my Golden yet, but my Lab does it all the time when he wants petting/ attention or a walk. ;-)


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z (my 100% golden - female) not really, and K (50% golden - Male) does.

K paws us to get us to feed him (his way of begging) or to pay him attention, but never in a demanding way, just a gentle, limp/flopping pawing action. And he is such a quiet dog, he hardly vocalizes to get attention. He would sit facing DH's back (DH working away on his pc), and paw at his back, without touching him?! We think he has low IQ. Z would have vocalized.

Z only puts her paw on me whenever I try to clean her ears. I think it is her way of showing submission because she would lie on her side, one paw on my hand as if "surrendering" to me, or pleading me to be gentle.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Debles said:


> It's a blessing.


I call it "the love paw." It melts my heart.

Tesia does it when she comes for pats; there is no dominance, it is a very gentle gesture. She just likes to hold hands. She actually flexes her paw in my hand sometimes like she is holding on, too. 

She also does it if she's lying beside me on my bed while I'm reading. If I hold out a hand to her, she just lays her paw in my hand and goes to sleep. 

Did I mention it melts my heart?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

All three of my Golden's do this all the time. A definite sign of love, and yes....pet me more! As Deb mentioned...it si a blessing for sure!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my girls always paw me, sometimes all at the same time,now that is funny.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bridget did it ALL the time - from when she was a pup to when she was an old lady. It makes your heart melt, no?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

magiclover said:


> Jazz loves to do that too. It's almost like she is saying "Don't stop petting me!"


Ditto! I think this is why Gracie does it. My in-laws Australian Shepherd does it also.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

*Update *

Well don't ya know - this morning Kirby didn't do it..... I guess I have finally been properly trained and hit the "spot" without having to be directed by the paw.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't get the paw touch very much. But how about the head nudge on my hand to keep petting? He does this to new people he meets and not everyone likes it - oh oh.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

With my Dexy it was a hug. We would cuddle in the morning and I would scritch his neck and he would put his paw on my shoulder or my neck and we would doze off like that.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> I don't get the paw touch very much. But how about the head nudge on my hand to keep petting? He does this to new people he meets and not everyone likes it - oh oh.


Now, that's one I DON'T get. Tesia is my first Golden who doesn't do the head nudge. When she's feeling particularly mushy, though, she'll walk over and just stand with the top of head pressed into my knees (I take it as "please rub my ears," which I am always happy to do). She'll stay like that forever if I keep patting and kissing her.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I don't get the paw touch very much. But how about the head nudge on my hand to keep petting? He does this to new people he meets and not everyone likes it - oh oh.


Ahah! Molly will kind of do that! If you stop petting her she'll lay her head on your lap and give you that abused dog face until you pet her again! :

Like that:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^haha - I know that look very well.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is more direct. He just climbs up on the sofa and flops down on my lap - time to love the puppy!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Debles said:


> It's a blessing.


 
You are right! it is a blessing....


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

booklady said:


> Every golden I've had, male or female, has done it. I think it's more of a connection thing than an attention thing. My goldens all seem to have to be touching a person whether it's leaning, sitting on the feet (or lap), or resting a paw on an arm.


Beau sits on our feet. If we are in the yard playing ball he will run up to us, turn around, then sit on our feet. It's as if he is saying don't go anywhere I'm not done yet. He also greets people this way when he wants petted.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

as someone said, it's a blessing :--heart: I think it is a sign of affection, pretty much as the head in lap, head nudge (this is more for begging for attention or food), jump on lap, hugs and kisses. 

At times Emma hugs me while we sleep, and I think she pretty much copies my behavior - I hug her while she sleeps, so she thinks she must do the same. What I find cute is she sometimes makes her stuffies hug. First I thought it's just a coincidence and she just threw them around while playing, but then I started to see them paired up and hugging. All I know she finds her ways to melt my heart each day.


----------

